# Gardasee-eine speziellere Frage



## AndreaK (26. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich hätte eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage, weiß auch nicht genau wo/in welchem Forum ich diese posten soll?

Ich fahre nächste Woche mit dem Mountainbike meines Dads an den Gardasee und hab eine kleine Wette mit ihm... Er schenkt mir ein neues (eigenes) Bike, wenn ich die Strecke

Riva-Ponalestraße-Tremalzopass-Pregasina-Riva 

in einem Tag fahre.

Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade der trainierteste Mensch auf der Welt :/ und neu im Mountainbikesport... Ist jemand von euch diese Route schon einmal gefahren?

Ich hab mir die Routenteile im Internet angeschaut, aber mit der Kombi tu ich mir ein bisschen schwer...

Bin dankbar über jede Antwort  

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Andrea


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2011)

http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...12728_12729_13059_-12654_-12653_-12626_-12620


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (26. April 2011)

2150hm... lass uns wissen ob Dus geschafft hast


----------



## Tom33 (26. April 2011)

den Tremalzo bin ich von allen Seiten schon gefahren, aber so wie von Dir beschrieben das erste Mal. War auch noch nicht superfit (bis dahin 2 Jahre mit dem MTB unterwegs) und unterwegs ging mir das Wasser aus. Als ich dann in meine Unterkunft kam, lag ich 1,5 Stunden auf dem Bett, danach gings dann wieder 

Die späteren Jahre war ich wesentlich fitter und hatte mit dem Tremalzo keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Freaky_Styley (26. April 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade der trainierteste Mensch auf der Welt :/ und neu im Mountainbikesport...
> Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
> Andrea


 

Pics?



dubbel schrieb:


> http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=633385&y=5078297&z=2850&hp=1&activity=Mountainbike&ft=Gardasee/Tremalzo&a=1&p=TP_12620_12626_-12625_-12651_12684_12685_-12646_-12645_12640_12673_12674_12728_12729_13059_-12654_-12653_-12626_-12620


 

Wie fährt der Stanciu denn um den Tremalzo? Schotterspentinen über Nota hoch und anschließend über Trails abwärts wäre doch die bessere Route, so als Mountain-Biker.


----------



## wogru (26. April 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute!
> 
> Ich hätte eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage, weiß auch nicht genau wo/in welchem Forum ich diese posten soll?
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !! Der Tag hat 24h, ok sagen wir 14, wenn du um 6 Uhr morgens startest und um 20 Uhr wieder zurück sein willst. In der Zeit sollte man die Tour schaffen.
Gibt es eine genauere Streckenbeschreibung ? Soll es auch über Pregasina hoch gehen oder kannst du am Ledrosee vorbei zum Tremalzopass fahren, Dann wäre die Auffahrt fast alles auf Asphalt, von der Ponalestr. mal abgesehen.
Wie will dein Vater kontrollieren ob du die Strecke wirklich gefahren bist ? Hoch kannst du z.B. einen Shuttle nehmen ;-) Ist schieben erlaubt oder musst du alles fahren ? Wenn alles gefahren werden muss hast du als "Amateur" am Passo Nota ein Problem und brauchst dich erst gar nicht hoch quälen. (Das ist meine Meinung, klar jetzt kommen andere und meinen das alles fahrbar ist. Das habe ich noch nicht geschafft und ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern)


----------



## MATTESM (26. April 2011)

wir definieren den termin und fahren halt als zeugen mit?!?


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2011)

@ wogru: von welcher stelle (oder in welche richtung) am possa nota meinst du?


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Soll es auch über Pregasina hoch gehen oder kannst du am Ledrosee vorbei zum Tremalzopass fahren


 
Ich glaube, das ist die Variante, die dubbel oben gepostet hat. Passo Nota hoch zu kurbeln wird wohl nicht das Problem sein. Für einen Beginner wird es spätestens am Passo Rochetta, also die alten Asphalt-Rampen, heftig. Wenn du dann endlich am Passo Nota bist und dir deine Pasta reingepfiffen hast, trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Denn jetzt wartet die alte, endlose, steile Schotter-Straße zum Tremalzo. Am Besten, bei 35 Grad in der Sonne. Die Trails auf der Abfahrt sollten dir dann den Rest besorgen.

Der Lago ist für mich diese Tour! Herrlich - MTB in seiner schönsten Form


----------



## wogru (27. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ wogru: von welcher stelle (oder in welche richtung) am possa nota meinst du?


Vom Tremalzo aus kommend Richtung Pregasina, kurz bevor du hier ankommst (eigentlich Passo Rochetta)



geht es steil bergauf durch eine Kurve mit losem Untergrund. Bisher musste ich die letzen Meter nach oben immer schieben, ich schaffe es aber jedesmal ein bisschen weiter. Hinter dieser Stelle kommt eine Schranke und dann geht es nur noch runter bis Pregasina


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

1. Du fährst die Tour also gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Oder hast du dich hoch shutteln lassen?
2. Das, was du meinst, ist nicht der Passo Nota, sondern die kleine, steile Rampe vor/nach der Schranke zum Rochetta-Pass. Normalerweise fährt man die ja auch abwärts.

Mit der klassischen Tremalzo-Tour hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (27. April 2011)

Es geht hier ja auch nicht um die klassische Tremalzo-Tour. Hier wurde nach 
"Riva-Ponalestraße-Tremalzopass-Pregasina-Riva" gefragt, also wie sie zum Tremalzo kommen, ob übern Ledrosee oder passo Rochetta ist völlig offen.
Gefahren bin ich aber schon diverse Möglichkeiten, im und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, mit und ohne Ponalestr. (damals musste man noch zwischen den Tunneln den Wanderweg hochsteigen weil die Ponale gesperrt war), Rückweg übers Valle San Michele oder mit dem Shuttle hoch, bei Sonnenschein und auch bei 2m Schnee


----------



## akeem (27. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Wie fährt der Stanciu denn um den Tremalzo? Schotterspentinen über Nota hoch und anschließend über Trails abwärts wäre doch die bessere Route, so als Mountain-Biker.



Warum? 
Auf Asphalt hoch und über Schotter und Trails abwärts (wie bei der Tour von Dubbel) macht in meinen Augen wesentlich mehr Sinn, als die klassische Moser Variante, bei der man nach den steilen Betonabschnitten hinter Pregasina den Trail zum Rochetta hochschiebt, um sich dann noch durch den groben Schotter auf den Tremalzo zu kämpfen...
Ist aber wie gesagt meine persönlich Meinung.

@ Andrea. Grundsätzlich ist die Tour in einem Tag mit ein wenig Fittness schon machbar, wenn auch nicht ohne. Ansonsten ist hat die Frage wie Du dich fahrtechnisch anstellst. Vom Tremalzo runter ist teilweise etwas tieferer Schotter und ein paar Rinnen hat es auch. Der Trail vom Rochetta ist für einen Anfänger schon ziemlich anspruchvoll. Und die Betonstücke runter nach Pregasina sind teilweise recht steil. Hoch geht es (bis auf Die Ponale) nur auf Asphalt, ist also kein Problem.
Für einen halbwegs guten Mountainbiker ist die Tour, wie Dubbel sie darstellt (bis auf das Stück hoch zum Rocchetta) aber komplett fahrbar.
Nimm genug zu Essen und zu trinken mit....


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

akeem schrieb:


> Warum?
> Auf Asphalt hoch und über Schotter und Trails abwärts (wie bei der Tour von Dubbel) macht in meinen Augen wesentlich mehr Sinn, als die klassische Moser Variante, bei der man nach den steilen Betonabschnitten hinter Pregasina den Trail zum Rochetta hochschiebt, um sich dann noch durch den groben Schotter auf den Tremalzo zu kämpfen...
> Ist aber wie gesagt meine persönlich Meinung.


 
.... und hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun. Man könnte auch gleich den Shuttle nehmen. Und wer gut drauf ist, steigt auch den Trail zum Rochetta hoch nicht ab.


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2011)

es geht um ne wette, bei der einer der beteiligten (nämlich der beiker) ein neuling ist.


----------



## akeem (27. April 2011)

@ Freaky

Naja, das muss (und kann zum Glück) halt jeder für sich selbst definieren. Ich fahr lieber Trails bergab. Bergauf wähl ich gerne mal eine etwas einfachere Variante. Vielleicht liegt das mittlerweile am Alter, aber mir macht ab und zu auch eine Straßen- oder Schotterauffahrt Spaß. Und solange ich meinen Spaß habe, ist es mir auch relativ egal ob das jetzt aus der Sicht eines Anderen mit MTB zu tun hat oder nicht... 
Außerdem seh schon noch einen kleinen Unterschied, ob ich die 1.600 Höhenmeter zum Rifugio Garda selbst erarbeitete (und sei es auf Asphalt) oder shuttle.

Aber meinen Respekt hast Du. Mir sind jedenfalls den Rocchetta hoch (von Pregasina kommend) die Leute immer nur schiebend (und meist fluchend) begegnet....

Aber wir driften vom Thema ab......

Edit(h) an Dubbel: Du hast recht, aber die Bikerin hat ja aber vielleicht ein Interesse daran, welche Route für sie die geeignete ist. (Nicht dass ich Papa danach sagt "...Du bekommst ein Rennrad, das hatte nämlich nichts mit MTB zu tun".)


----------



## sipaq (27. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> .... und hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun. Man könnte auch gleich den Shuttle nehmen. Und wer gut drauf ist, steigt auch den Trail zum Rochetta hoch nicht ab.


Was soll denn der Spruch? 

Seit wann ist nur der ein Mountainbiker, der auch möglichst trailig den Berg *hoch* fährt? Sind DH'ler oder FR'ler somit für Dich auch keine Mountainbiker mehr?

Außerdem mal ganz nebenbei. Nicht jeder ist so fit oder hatte genug Zeit zu trainieren, um über 2100hm über steile Rampen, Wurzeltrails und losen Schotter hochzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

Hab' ich was Falsches gesagt? 

Ich dachte, ich habe mich hier und nicht hier angemeldet.


----------



## sipaq (27. April 2011)

akeem schrieb:


> Außerdem seh schon noch einen kleinen Unterschied, ob ich die 1.600 Höhenmeter zum Rifugio Garda selbst erarbeitete (und sei es auf Asphalt) oder shuttle.


Eben. Bis zum Tunnel hoch sind es ca. 1800hm. Runterwärts kommen nochmal ca. 200-300hm zusammen (überwiegend zwischen Passo Nota und Passo Rocchetta), aber die schafft man locker, wenn man es bis hoch zum Tremalzo geschafft hat.


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich, Freunde der Sonne: wenn ich nicht so fit bin, die MTB-Route zum Tremalzo hoch zu treten, verzichte ich lieber ganz darauf, bevor ich es mir auf einer Asphalt-Straße besorge. 

just my 2 cents ... bin raus.


----------



## dubbel (27. April 2011)

auch wenn du eine neues (eigenes) beik dafür kriegen könntest?


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, Freunde der Sonne: wenn ich nicht so fit bin, die MTB-Route zum Tremalzo hoch zu treten, verzichte ich lieber ganz darauf, bevor ich es mir auf einer Asphalt-Straße besorge.
> 
> just my 2 cents ... bin raus.




probier doch einfach mal alles das, was Du runter fährst, auch rauf zu FAHREN. Vermutlich wirst Du dann aber merken, dass Du dich besser hier angemeldet hättest..

Ansonsten: Hut ab vor der Leistung, zum Tremalzo auf die harte Tour hochzufahren, und es ist sicher auch ein Idealziel, nur Trails zu fahren, aber bestimmt bist Du auch nicht auf dem MTB geboren, insofern ist vielleicht eine etwas weniger markante Wortwahl angebracht. 


Die Strecke wie von Dubbel vorgeschlagen ist definitiv aber die geschickteste Variante für einen Anfänger. Die bin ich bisher auch zweimal gefahren. Bin selber weder sonderlich fit, noch der Trailprofi, besonders nicht irgendwo in der Pampa, wo ein Sturz eher ungünstig enden kann, vor allem wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, war aber machbar. 
Die Asphalt-Auffahrt ist sicher auch eine Quälerei (Asphalt und Verkehr eben), aber dafür eben auch einfacher hochzukurbeln.
Als Radanfänger sind 2000 hm und ca. 65km Herausforderung genug, dabei muss man sich nicht auch noch extra kaputt machen..


----------



## 82statt96 (27. April 2011)

Hallo Andrea,

bin vor drei Tagen die Tour so gefahren, wie Du sie ganz oben angegeben hast. Also von Riva die Ponalestraße rauf, dann den Radweg zum Ledrosee, weiter überwiegend auf Radwege zum Passo d´Ampola und von dort die Asphaltstraße rauf bis zum Tremalzopass. Runter dann über Passo Nota, Baita Segala und Passo Rocchette nach Pregasina und dann wieder die Ponalestraße runter bis Riva.

Fahrzeit insgesamt ca. 7 Stunden, für ca. 2.100 Hohenmeter und 67 Kilometer. Damit Du Dir was darunter vorstellen kannst: fahre zwar schon seit 20 Jahre MTB, bin aber alters-, gewichts- bzw. berufsbedingt alles andere als eine Konditionskanone. Und ja, ich bin auch stolz darauf, die Asphaltstrasse raufgefahren zu sein, anstatt den Shuttle zu nehmen. Auch wenn es angeblich nichts mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.

Ich bin sicher, Du bekommst bald ein neues Bike.... viel Spaß damit, egal, wie Du dann damit fahren wirst !


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

Mit eurem Gerede habt ihr mich jetzt ganz wuschig gemacht. @82statt9: liegt noch Schnee? Wie sieht es an den Tunnels aus?


----------



## 82statt96 (27. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Mit eurem Gerede habt ihr mich jetzt ganz wuschig gemacht. @82statt9: liegt noch Schnee? Wie sieht es an den Tunnels aus?



Hallo Freaky-Styley, 

Schnee gab es nicht mehr soo viel, anbei ein Bild (Sorry, nur Handy dabei). War aber nur ganz oben so, also die letzten zwei Kurven rauf und bis zum - glaub ich - zweiten Tunnel bergab. Und dass auch nur teilweise.




Grüße

82statt96


----------



## akeem (27. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, Freunde der Sonne: wenn ich nicht so fit bin, die MTB-Route zum Tremalzo hoch zu treten, verzichte ich lieber ganz darauf, bevor ich es mir auf einer Asphalt-Straße besorge.
> 
> just my 2 cents ... bin raus.



...das hat meines Erachtens nichts mit fit oder nicht zu tun. Mir persönlich macht es eben einfach nicht soviel Spass auf verblockten Trails oder grobem Schotter hochwärts zu ochsen. Wenn ich jetzt in Deinen Augen kein echter Mountainbiker bin, dann soll es so sein. 
Wir sind die Deiner Ansicht nach richtige und einzige Variante allerdings auch schon mit Hardtails, Starrgabel und U-Brake gefahren (DAS war noch "ehrliches" Mountainbiking (damals, als....))


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

@82statt96: danke!

Natürlich soll jeder so fahren wie es Spaß macht. Gerade am Tremalzo finde ich allerdings die Shuttle-Horden, die einem bergab obercool entgegen preschen mittlerweile vollkommen ätzend.

Der Federweg wird immer größer, die Lust, sich auch mal selbst zu überwinden und aus eigenem Antrieb wo hoch zu kommen, immer kleiner.

Ich finds ätzend so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (27. April 2011)

[Ironie an] Würdest Du "richtig" rum fahren, kämen Dir die Shuttle Fahrer nicht entgegegen [Ironie aus] ausserdem wurde das richtig echte Mountainbiken ursrprünglich als Bergabsportart erfunden.  

OT: Es kommt halt immer auf die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz an. Wanderer stören Mountainbiker an sich. Trail-Bergauffahrer stören sich an den Trail-Bergabfahrern (und ganz sicher auch andersrum). Wenn ich auf Asphalt hochfahre könnten mich vielleicht die Shuttles stören. Jeder kann sich irgenwie an jedem stören und eh man sichs versieht, bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke.
...und dann noch die elenden Poser an Mecky's Bar 

Zurück zu Andrea: Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## AndreaK (27. April 2011)

> Pics?


 
ich mach eines wenn ich oben bin und stells dann rein 
Also erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!!! Interessante Diskussion hab ich da ausgelöst 
Danke an dubbel für die Route: das ist sie ziemlich genau.. Ich habs jetzt  mit meinem Dad nochmal nachbesprochen, übern Ledrosee solls raufgehn, sobald ich den Tremalzo geschafft habe, ist es ihm ziemlich egal wie ich wieder runterkomm und nach Riva fahr... Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp, was eine für Neulinge gerechte, einfache Route wäre???
Naja konditionell gehts bei mir soo halbegs, bin immer gern Rad gefahren, so 80km warn da oft drin, aber halt Trekking... Bin absolut neu am Mountainbike, entdeck es grad erst für mich  Wenn ich mir dann vorstell gleich solche Trails runterzufahren.. puuuh.. aber no risk no fun 
Danke FreakyStyley für das Bild, das beruhigt mich, dass es nur die letzten zwei Kurven sind.. Hab mir dahingehend schon ein bisschen Sorgen gemacht...
Und zur Frage, wie das kontrolliert wird... Ich protokollier das Ganze auf einer Gps App auf meinem Handy mit und mach unterwegs Fotos, der Rest ist Vertrauenssache 
Ich bin echt gespannt, was bei dem Ganzen rauskommt, aber eure Beiträge ham mich ermutigt, es hat noch keiner gesagt, dass es unmöglich ist, danke


----------



## Freaky_Styley (27. April 2011)

Fahr einfach die Strecke so runter, wie dubbel sie gepostet hat. Das wäre die klassische Auffahrt, nur anders herum, also nicht traillastig. Wenn du es nicht gewohnt bist, solltest du die Schotter-Serpentinen vom Tremalzo runter langsam angehen. Gerade wenn man oben sowieso schon ziemlich fertig ankommt. 

Viel Spaß dabei. Ich drück die Daumen. Schaffst du schon.


----------



## smirre111 (28. April 2011)

Hi,

also die natürlich meiner Mainung nach einzige gültige Variante is die originale Moser Tour. Riva - Passo Rochetta - Nota - Tremalzo. Wie man runter fährt is dann jedem überlassen. Aber die Freude des Downhills muss man sich doch erarbeiten, sonst is es öd. Ich verfluche die Bike mit ihrem Tipp diese Strecke verkehrt herum zu fahren.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Die originale Moser Tour is selbstverständlich in 1 Tag locker schaffbar... ich bin sie zum ersten mal vor zig Jahren gefahren mit 15kg Übergewicht - Stahl-Hardtail etc. 
Die paar hm rauf zum Rochetta musste ich schieben ja klar aber sonst sind es ja nur Schottertraßen (sogar ein Oldtimer is mir damals dort oben entgegen gekommen). Wobei die Tremalzo Straße dann halt ein wenig anstrengender is aber ok.
Und natürlich war ich danach fertig aber ich würde sagen in 6-8h ist es allemal drin.

Tip: Nach dem Rochetta gibt einen "Jausenplatz" dort kann man sein Wasser auffüllen (bitte Geld mitnehmen - und dort einen adäquaten Betrag hinterlassen) - zumindest letztes mal war das möglich

Gruss und viel Glück

Smirre

PS.: Wirklich genug trinken


----------



## besos (28. April 2011)

Viel Spaß...und nicht die Gedult verlieren. Die letzten Kehren zum obersten Tunnel ziehen sich. Man sieht lange nicht, wie weit es noch ist. Das ist moralisch oft ein Thema. Lieber ein paar Pausen mehr machen und mal Schieben. Die Pasta würde ich erst ganz oben im Rifugio Garda geniesen und verdauen, sonst geht gar nichts mehr. Für unterwegs unbedingt ne Kleinigkeit mitnehmen.


----------



## Athabaske (28. April 2011)

smirre111 schrieb:


> ...also die natürlich meiner Mainung nach einzige gültige Variante is die originale Moser Tour. Riva - Passo Rochetta - Nota - Tremalzo...


...es war mir vollkommen neu, dass der Moser nun schon sakrosankt ist.

Vermutlich können viele alte Heldenstories auspacken, sie und der Berg und so weiter. Einige wenige können dann die Heldentaten evt sogar beweisen.

Man sollte vielleicht auch nicht vergessen, zu Ur-Moser-Zeiten war man froh das Gerüttel auf der Abfahrt mit dem ungefederten Bock zu überstehen und von daher lag der Fokus nicht so auf "wie komme ich schnell und locker hoch und dann mit viel Freude wieder hinunter?". Immerhin war der 601er damals das Kriterium (die wenigsten sind dort in den 80ern alles gefahren!) und der Dalco war ein Mythos über den man sich nur geflüstert unterhalten hat.

Also die einzig gültige Variante auf den Tremalzo ist vollungefedert und in Riff-Raff-Klamotten mit Styroporhelm und neopinkenem Überzug mit Pedalriemchen und Turnschuhen logischerweise, natürlich von der Seeseite her - alles andere ist für Weicheier!


----------



## Freaky_Styley (28. April 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...es war mir vollkommen neu, dass der Moser nun schon sakrosankt ist.


 
Du kommst nicht aus der MTB-Szene, richtig? Sonst könntest du den Moser realistisch beurteilen. Alleine an dieser Diskussion hier siehst du, dass eine uralte Tour aus dem Moser konditionsmäßig viele Biker immer noch abschreckt. Und wenn man ganz objektiv an diese Moser-Tour herangeht, ohne Helden-Epos etc, muss man mit Bike-Erfahrung zum Schluss kommen, dass sie alles hat, was einen Klassiker ausmacht. Konditionell, fahrtechnisch (es gibt genug Trail-Varianten downhill im Moser) und vor allem landschaftlich. Man kann also durchaus mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass ein Moser heute immer noch, oder gerade in Zeiten wachsender Federungen und schwindender Konditon, sakrosant ist.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Vermutlich können viele alte Heldenstories auspacken, sie und der Berg und so weiter. Einige wenige können dann die Heldentaten evt sogar beweisen.


 
Was soll das? Fahr doch mal die Tour. Sicher kommen dir mehr Shuttler entgegen, als Biker, die hoch fahren. Trotzdem gibt es noch die Leute, die Biken als Bergauf-Sport verstehen. Auch wenn es nicht deine Sache ist.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht auch nicht vergessen, zu Ur-Moser-Zeiten war man froh das Gerüttel auf der Abfahrt mit dem ungefederten Bock zu überstehen und von daher lag der Fokus nicht so auf "wie komme ich schnell und locker hoch und dann mit viel Freude wieder hinunter?".


 
Ist das denn wirklich ein Fortschritt? Die Federwege werden immer mehr, die Schlappen immer dicker, die Bikes immer schwerer. Diese Fraktion tritt nicht mehr hoch. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie viele von denen dort abfahren. In der Masse ist das nur noch nervend. Nicht umsonst gibt es immer mehr Sperrungen in den Alpen auf klassischen Routen.

Übrigens, Leute die gerne uphill fahren, haben tatsächlich doppelt Spaß: bergauf und bergab. Nur fahren die Meisten von denen aus Respekt vor Mensch und Natur eben nicht wie die Gestörten downhill. 



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Immerhin war der 601er damals das Kriterium (die wenigsten sind dort in den 80ern alles gefahren!)


 
Jetzt wäre es an dir, zu beweisen, dass du den 601er komplett fährst, Meister. Und schön flowig bitte.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Also die einzig gültige Variante auf den Tremalzo ist vollungefedert und in Riff-Raff-Klamotten mit Styroporhelm und neopinkenem Überzug mit Pedalriemchen und Turnschuhen logischerweise, natürlich von der Seeseite her - alles andere ist für Weicheier!


 
Warum? Reicht doch, wenn du mal versuchst, die Route einfach so uphill zu fahren. Mit dieser Erfahrung kommts du dem klassischen Begriff des Mountain-Bikens sicher ein Stück näher. Vielleicht macht es dir ja sogar Spaß.


----------



## Athabaske (28. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Du kommst nicht aus der MTB-Szene, richtig? Sonst könntest du den Moser realistisch beurteilen...


...ich fahre seit den 80er in verschiedener Intensität Mountainbike, in einer Szene war ich allerdings nie, stimmt!



Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ...Was soll das? Fahr doch mal die Tour. Sicher kommen dir mehr Shuttler entgegen, als Biker, die hoch fahren...


...bin ich schon. Das erste Mal mit besagtem 0 mm Stahlesel und Pedalhaken. Seltsam, mir kamen eher Autos und Motorräder entgegen. Heute als alter Sack geniese ich die Möglichkeiten von Asphaltauffahrten.



Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ...Jetzt wäre es an dir, zu beweisen, dass du den 601er komplett fährst, Meister. Und schön flowig bitte...


...im Gegensatz zu anderen Usern habe ich nichts behauptet, was ich nicht auch leisten könnte. Zu 601er-Befahrungen schaue ich auch heute noch respektvoll auf.



Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ...Mit dieser Erfahrung kommts du dem klassischen Begriff des Mountain-Bikens sicher ein Stück näher. Vielleicht macht es dir ja sogar Spaß...


...ja macht es und ich bin diesem Begriff schon sehr nahe gekommen und Spaß habe ich sowieso beim Sport.

Ein Downhiller war ich nie und werde ich auch nicht mehr. Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass das testestorongeschwängerte Verhalten bei Up- und Downhillern vergleichbar ist. Das kommt nun meinem Verständnis des Mountainbikens gar nicht nahe!


----------



## Freaky_Styley (28. April 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...Heute als alter Sack geniese ich die Möglichkeiten von Asphaltauffahrten.


 
Die Antwort ist alle mal besser und ehrlicher als dein Geschwurbel von dort oben. 

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akeem (28. April 2011)

smirre111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also die natürlich meiner Mainung nach einzige gültige Variante is die originale Moser Tour. Riva - Passo Rochetta - Nota - Tremalzo. Wie man runter fährt is dann jedem überlassen. Aber die Freude des Downhills muss man sich doch erarbeiten, sonst is es öd. Ich verfluche die Bike mit ihrem Tipp diese Strecke verkehrt herum zu fahren.



Dann darf man am Gardasee also nur original Moser Touren fahren ? 

Ich glaub der lacht sich heute noch jedes mal schlapp, wenn er daran denkt wieviele Leute seine Trails rauf (und teilweise auch runter) schieben.

Ich dreh jetzt den Spiess mal rum: Ich verfluche den Moser, weil er nicht gleich auf die Idee mit einer anderen Auffahrt gekommen ist und mir nun, egal ob ich die Rampi di Ledro oder die Asphaltstrasse zum Tremalzo hochgekurbelt bin ("die Freude am DH erarbeitet habe") , am Rocchetta immer bergauf schiebende Biker entgegen kommen....

@ Athabeske: vollste Zustimmung in allen Punkten


----------



## Freaky_Styley (28. April 2011)

Auch das Moser-Verfluchen gehört zu einem echten Mountain-Biker-Leben dazu.


----------



## akeem (28. April 2011)

@ Freaky: 

Bei uns mittlerweile ein geflügelter Begriff, wenn wir mal wieder "über die Alpen schieben": "...nach Moser ein "leicht fahrbarer Trail""


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2011)

Hier ist ja ein unterhaltsamer Glaubenskrieg im Gange ...  
Ich kenne den Tremalzo mit allen seinen Auf- und Abfahrten auch sehr gut und bin 2001 und 2004 den Tremalzo, die _klassische _Tour "Tremalzo 4" (?) aus der Moser-Tourenbibel gefahren. Schotter rauf und an der Garage rechts rein. Abends in Riva war ich der Größte ... 
Heute käme ich nie, nie, nie auf die Idee, den Tremalzo im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren. Schotter und Trails bergauf und Asphalt bergab! Hallo???? 
Ich kenne auch keinen, der das freiwillig so machen würde (obwohl sie mir natürlich auch entgegen kommen ... unwissend? ... Angst vor Abfahrten? ... Moser-hörig? ... ). 
Für mich ist gegen die Uhr ganz klar entspannter, schöner, besser, spaßiger, ...
Selbst bei überschaubarer Fahrtechnik ist das einzig "anspruchsvolle" Stück die Traverse am Passo Rocchetta. Kann man ja schieben. Was auch für die kurze Aufwärtspassage am Passo Guil gilt, die wogru oben angesprochen hat.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Freaky_Styley (28. April 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Schotter und Trails bergauf und Asphalt bergab! Hallo????


 
Wer sagt das denn? Es gibt genug Trail-Varianten abwärts. Schau einfach in den Moser-Band. Ich fahre meistens erst zum Rif. Garda, pfeiff mir ne Nudel bei dem alten Stinker dort oben rein und fahre wieder zurück hoch zum Tremalzo, runter bis zum Nota und dann irgendwann links wieder weg. Ist nicht all zu trail-lastig, aber Asphalt ist es nicht. Härtere Varianten gibt es massenhaft. Die Asphaltstraße bleibt, jedenfalls bis unterhalb des Ledro-Sees, außen vor. Und dann kommt ja auch bald wieder die Ponale.

Komme mir mittlerweile bald wirklich als Held vor, wenn ich so lese, dass keiner von euch Internet-Nerds dort hoch will. Die Realität sieht aber zum Glück anders aus.


----------



## Tom33 (28. April 2011)

man kann Schotter hoch und fährt nur ein Stück Asphalt und nach ca. 1Km ist rechts ein größerer Platz, der mündet in einen Weg und dieser nach ~2km in einen Trail (rechts weg). Das macht richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ... Es gibt genug Trail-Varianten abwärts. Schau einfach in den Moser-Band. ... .


Du darfst mir glauben, dass ich beide Moser-Bände _singen _kann ... einschließlich der Varianten. Natürlich kann ich auch "klassisch" rauf und trailig runter. Am schönsten ist jedoch die Strecke runter, die du so gerne rauf fährst. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ...


Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ... Die Asphaltstraße bleibt, jedenfalls bis unterhalb des Ledro-Sees, außen vor. ...


Ich habe mich bei meinem Posting auf dubbel's Strecke bezogen. Und da ist die Asphaltstraße nun mal drin ... 





Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> ... Die Realität sieht aber zum Glück anders aus.


Das ist ja das Problem! In jeder Kurve musst du bremsen, weil dir - gerne auch innen - ein Biker mit schmerz-verzerrtem Gesichtsausdruck entgegen hechelt.

Aber nochmal - nichts für ungut. Jeder wie er's am liebsten mag.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dubbel (28. April 2011)

habt ihr's bald? 

niemand hat behauptet, dass ich die schönste variante gepostet hab. 
niemand hat behauptet, dass x oder y die schönste strecke nicht kennt oder sogar noch nicht mal gefahren wäre. 
niemand hat behauptet, dass es nicht noch mehr möglichkeiten gibt (bei 4 "hauptstrecken" kann ich per kombinatorik 16 möglichkeiten durchprobieren). 

aber wenn's drum geht, wie man sich am einfachsten ein beik ergattern kann, dann ist das doch alles komplett wurscht, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2011)

akeem schrieb:


> Bei uns mittlerweile ein geflügelter Begriff, wenn wir mal wieder "über die Alpen schieben": "...nach Moser ein "leicht fahrbarer Trail""



das erste Mal am Gardasee, hoch zum Altissimo (ja, die Straße) und dann weiter hoch zum Refugio ("kurze" Tragepassagen) meine Güte, was habe ich beim das Rad den Berg hochzerren geschwitzt..

wenn man sonst nur simple flowige Trails fährt, war das eine echte Überraschung..


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Der Federweg wird immer größer, die Lust, sich auch mal selbst zu überwinden und aus eigenem Antrieb wo hoch zu kommen, immer kleiner.



Ist es denn da nicht wenigstens etwas akzeptabel, wenn man sich mit einem wippenden Fully wenigstens die Asphaltstraße hochquält, anstelle eben mit dem Shuttle?


----------



## Freaky_Styley (29. April 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem! In jeder Kurve musst du bremsen, weil dir - gerne auch innen - ein Biker mit schmerz-verzerrtem Gesichtsausdruck entgegen hechelt.


 
Bleib doch bitte demnächst in deinem rheinischen Bike-Paradies, wenn du downhill mit deinem Liteville fahren willst. Damit wäre uns allen ein großes Stück weiter geholfen.


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2011)

Wow,
die Intoleranz bzw. Rechthaberei erlebt hier gerade ja wieder eine Auferstehung 

Glaube, die brauchen gar keine Streckenverbote, das erledigen die Biker schon selber.

Schade, dass einige meinen, im I-Net keine Regeln des Anstands wahren zu müssen.

Der TE wünsche ich viel Spaß, nimm genug zu Essen und zu Trinken mit, fahr früh los und genieß ein wenig die Aussicht.

Für Bergab gilt: Was du meinst nicht fahren zu können, schieb einfach; bist mit neuem Rad mit Sicherheit noch öfters dann dort; ist eine schöne Gegend, egal ob mit HT, Fully und mit oder ohne Shuttle.

Leben und leben lassen ist eine simple, aber passende Devise!

grüße
sun909


----------



## traveller23 (29. April 2011)

Komisch, da stellt jemand eine einfache Frage und dann wird eine Grundsatzdiskussion übers biken daraus. 


Andrea, der Weg über den Ledrosee & Asphaltauffahrt ist sicher machbar.
Wir sind die Asphaltstrasse mal gefahren. (sind vom Bocco del Ussol gekommen).
Ich muß das zwar nimmer haben (finden den Tremalzo generell überbewertet) aber so schlimm wars auch nicht. Fahre am besten so zeitig wie möglich und nicht am Wochenende, dann ist dort kaum Verkehr. Wir haben 4 Autos gezählt.


----------



## Athabaske (29. April 2011)

traveller23 schrieb:


> Komisch, da stellt jemand eine einfache Frage und dann wird eine Grundsatzdiskussion übers biken daraus...


...das ist zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr hilfreich aber nicht verboten, oder?

Ohne Angabe, wann (Jahreszeit) Du Deine Betrachtungen gemacht hast, sind sie für die TE auch keine größere Hilfe als die Diskussion über Uhrzeigerrichtungen (was machen eigentlich Menschen mit Digitaluhren?).


----------



## UncleHo (29. April 2011)

traveller23 schrieb:


> (finden den Tremalzo generell überbewertet)



...was den Vorteil hat, dass da jeder rauf will, wie auch immer, und andere Ecken am Lago und drumherum eher ein Schattendasein führen...


----------



## Athabaske (29. April 2011)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ...was den Vorteil hat, dass da jeder rauf will, wie auch immer, und andere Ecken am Lago und drumherum eher ein Schattendasein führen...


...und in den schattigen Plätzen ganz nette Pflänzchen gedeien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (30. April 2011)

Hallo Andrea,

unabh. von den ganzen vorhergehenden Antworten sehe ich das ganze so:

Auffahrt über Ponale und Radweg zum Ledrosee ist wunderschön und ohne Probleme machbar. Weiter zum Lago di Ampola ist auch kein Thema. Die Aspahltauffahrt zum Tremalzo hoch bzw. bis zum Rif.Garda ist schon sehr zäh und lang - bei einigermaßen Kondition aber kein Problem. Am Rifugio pfeifst Du Dir dann am besten 'nen riesen Teller Spaghetti rein, denn die letzten Hm bis zum Tunnel und dann die Abfahrt ist nicht zu verachten.

Abfahrt bis zum Passo Nota sollte fahrtechnisch kein Problem sein - ist halt teilweise tiefer Schotter, meistens gibt es aber eine festgefahrene Spur. Genieße die Strecke und die Landschaft - meiner Meinung einer schönste Bikerouten überhaupt!

Die weitere "klassische" Route über Baita Segala bis zum Passo Rocchetta sollte auch machbar sein - auch wenn hier nochmals ein paar Hm zusammenkommen. Fahrtechnisch ist es relativ easy bis auch teilweise tiefen Schotter - aber bei grandiosen Ausblicken.

Den Trail vom Rocchetta bis zum Fahrweg zur Malga Palaer wirst Du als MTB-Neuling wahrscheinlich zu 50% bergab schieben. Ab der Malga Palaer ist die Abfahrt bis Pregasina zwar steil, fahrtechnisch aber kein Problem (hoffe das Bike Deines Vater hat Scheibenbremsen...). Ab Pregasina geht's dann auf Teer und später wieder auf der Ponale ohne Probleme bis Riva.

Ich bin jetzt vor Ostern die Strecke ab dem Passo Nota bis Riva mit meiner Frau gefahren - sie ist auch nicht der Fahrtechnik-Crack. Die Einschätzung bzgl. der Fahrtechnik sollte also passen. Was Deine Kondition anbelangt, kann ich natürlich nichts dazu sagen. Viel Trinken mitnehmen und am Rif.Garda die Spaghetti nicht vergessen, dann geht's schon...


----------



## ibinsnur (1. Mai 2011)

ich sag mal ganz frei raus - für eine untrainierte person ist die abfahrt nach pregasina nach der tour hinauf zu gefährlich - nicht machbar. erst recht, wenn es keinerlei erfahrung mit dem mtb vorher gab. ich würde davon abraten - du fährst um 7 in der früh weg, schiebst dein bike gegen 14.00 durch den tunnel und willst dann runter?


----------



## Athabaske (2. Mai 2011)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> ich sag mal ganz frei raus - für eine untrainierte person ist die abfahrt nach pregasina nach der tour hinauf zu gefährlich - nicht machbar. erst recht, wenn es keinerlei erfahrung mit dem mtb vorher gab. ich würde davon abraten - du fährst um 7 in der früh weg, schiebst dein bike gegen 14.00 durch den tunnel und willst dann runter?


...was machst Du in den 7 h außer hochzufahren? Baden am Ledrosee? Oder sitzt Du solange im Refugio?


----------



## powderJO (2. Mai 2011)

meine fre55e,

unpackbar wie sinnlos so ein thread werden kann. kann nicht jeder einfach so fahren wie es ihm spaÃ macht und jeder dem anderen seinen spaÃ lassen? ich fahre jede der mÃ¶glichen tremalzo-varianten immer wieder und finde, dass jede seinen reiz hat. einzig die asphalt-variante gebe ich mit nicht â aber als anfÃ¤nger oder dicken bike â warum nicht?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (2. Mai 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> .... und hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun. Man könnte auch gleich den Shuttle nehmen. Und wer gut drauf ist, steigt auch den Trail zum Rochetta hoch nicht ab.



SCHWACHSINN !!!!!

ich selbst bin das Ding schon 6 mal gekurbelt, und die Höhenmeter sind auch nicht wirklich wild für nen trainierten ( fahre auch viele Marathon mit dem RR oder MTB ) 
aber trotzdem shuttle ich mit dem AM oder freerider den Tremalzo hoch.
Bitte was macht Spaß ?? den Trail hochfahren am Rochetta ??? die mittlerweile ausgewaschene Tremalzostraße hochtreten ????
Wers will OK, aber pauschalisieren ????
Geschweige denn festlegen wer oder was richtiges Mountainbiken ist ??? Mal über den Tellerrand schauen tut ganz gut
Für mich gilt ,wenn ich trainieren will nehme ich das RR und dann sind auch 3500 hm nicht das Problem. auf dem Bike gilt für mich Spaß haben, ob nun hochkurbeln ( wo es Sinn macht ) oder shuttlen.

gruß

  Ralf 

PS: ab 7.5 für eine woche unten


----------



## Deleted 54516 (2. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> meine fre55e,
> 
> unpackbar wie sinnlos so ein thread werden kann. kann nicht jeder einfach so fahren wie es ihm spaß macht und jeder dem anderen seinen spaß lassen? ich fahre jede der möglichen tremalzo-varianten immer wieder und finde, dass jede seinen reiz hat. einzig die asphalt-variante gebe ich mit nicht  aber als anfänger oder dicken bike  warum nicht?



EBEN darum gehts nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Freaky_Styley (2. Mai 2011)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> aber trotzdem shuttle ich mit dem AM oder freerider den Tremalzo hoch.



Mit nem AM hochshutteln lassen? Und mit nem Freerider downhill am Tremalzo? Arme Sau...

Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die machen Urlaub am Ballermann und finden es toll.


----------



## Mitglied (2. Mai 2011)

Glaube übrigens nicht dass jemand der untrainiert und neu im Sport ist und auch sonst Bewegungsmuffel (Achtung, Spekulation), mal eben den Tremalzo hochkurbelt. Egal wo. 
Vielleicht schafft man's noch zum Ledrosee um ordentlich reinzureiern...
aber doch nicht 2000hm hoch, auch noch auf'm Radl vom Papa.
Wenn Du Dir Dein Beik verdient hast, dann allergrößten Respekt und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2011)

Freaky_Styley schrieb:


> Mit nem AM hochshutteln lassen? Und mit nem Freerider downhill am Tremalzo? Arme Sau...
> 
> Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die machen Urlaub am Ballermann und finden es toll.


...ja? Erzähl' mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Glaube übrigens nicht dass jemand der untrainiert und neu im Sport ist und auch sonst Bewegungsmuffel (Achtung, Spekulation), mal eben den Tremalzo hochkurbelt. Egal wo.
> Vielleicht schafft man's noch zum Ledrosee um ordentlich reinzureiern...
> aber doch nicht 2000hm hoch, auch noch auf'm Radl vom Papa.
> Wenn Du Dir Dein Beik verdient hast, dann allergrößten Respekt und viel Spaß damit.


...Du bist eben auch nur ein Weichei und kein Bike-Hero mit nacktem Oberkörper.

Aber ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Freaky_Styley (3. Mai 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ja? Erzähl' mal!


 
husch husch ins KTWR.


----------



## emvau (3. Mai 2011)

Wann findet, das Ganze denn statt? 

Ich kenne alle Auffahrten, auch die Straße. Über Ledro und danach Asphalt rauf ist schon die richtige Empfehlung. Runter muss sie dann ja über den Rochetta, das geht schon.

Machst du das alleine? Ich würde versuchen, jemanden mitzunehmen, der dir auch mal einen passenden Rhythmus vorfährt. Das allerwichtigste ist möglichst langsam und stetig zu fahren, auch unten. Stoisch und langsam - von Anfang an! Nimm eine Höhenmesser mit. Nicht mehr als 400 Hm die Stunde - von Anfang an! Frühzeitig trinken und kalorienreich essen. Banane, Schokoriegel etc...

Du schaffst das!


Gibt es hier eigentlich keine Moderatoren?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2011)

emvau schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich keine Moderatoren?



scheinbar nur Trolle


----------



## AndreaK (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo vom Gardasee 

Also, die Aktion findet genaugenommen morgen statt... Bin gestern mit der Seilbahn auf den Monte Baldo und dann (falls das jemandem was sagt) die rote Freestyle Route runter, die teilweise direkt unter der Seilbahn verlaeuft.. Ja, ich hatte schon bessere Ideen.. Der erste Teil war eine Katastrophe, mich hats so bloed hinghaut, dass ich haengengeblieben bin und mir einen halben Fingernagel abgerissen hat... Dann is es aber gangn, bin froh, dass das Bike von meinem Dad Scheibenbremsen hat...

Werd morgen um 8 mit dem Auto von Brenzone nach Riva starten und das Ganze angehen, mit der Route, die ihr mir geraten habt... Da ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Bewegungsmuffel bin, mach ich mir mittlerweile ueber die Abfahrt mehr Sorgen... Aber es wird gehen, es muss 

Danke jedenfalls an alle die geantwortet und geholfen haben, ich melde mich dann, hoffentlich


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2011)

...ganz fest die Daumen drück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinter (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Andrea,
ich bin gut trainiert und dennoch langsam am Berg. Die Strecke über die Ponalestraße - Pregasina - Passo Rocchetta und Passo Guil zum Passo Nota und auf den Monte Tremalzo ist an einem Tag schon zu machen. Der Rückweg geht dann durchwegs geteert nach Tiarno di Sopra hinunter und mündet vor dem Straßentunnel wieder in die Ponalestraße ein. Die Gesamtstrecke ist ein neues MTB wert und durchaus an einem Tag zu schaffen. Zwischen Pregasina und dem Passo Nota (also am Anfang) liegen die unangenehmeren Streckenabschnitte. Vom Passo Nota zum Tremalzo ist der Untergrund steinig aber übersichtlich, teils auch steiler ansteigend. Versuch´s einfach - am besten nicht allein - es wird ein ausgefüllter Biketag werden.

Gruß
Peter Dinter


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2011)

....zu spät, zu spät!

Sie radelt doch schon, guck mal oben...

weiterdrück!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Sie radelt doch schon, guck mal oben...



radelt sie noch, oder schiebt sie schon? 

daumen drücken dass nicht


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2011)

...wahrscheinlich haut sie gerade eine Monsterportion Pasta vom Tisch und freut sich unheimlich auf die Abfahrt - hoffentlich!

Wir hätten Zorro mitschicken sollen, dann hätte man stündlich ein Bulletin über den Zustand der Debütantin erhalten.


----------



## Micha-L (4. Mai 2011)

Diese Spannung!!!!


----------



## Athabaske (4. Mai 2011)

Ja so langsam sollte man sich überlegen ob man ihr nicht jemand mit Licht entgegenschickt.


----------



## Tom33 (4. Mai 2011)

das Mädel hat Biss, die hat das schon geschafft... vmtl. sitzt sie im Spaghetti-Haus und schlägt sich den Bauch voll


----------



## VAN HALEN (4. Mai 2011)

update, update !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wogru (5. Mai 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> Hallo vom Gardasee
> 
> Also, die Aktion findet genaugenommen morgen statt... Bin gestern mit der Seilbahn auf den Monte Baldo und dann (falls das jemandem was sagt) die rote Freestyle Route runter, die teilweise direkt unter der Seilbahn verlaeuft.. Ja, ich hatte schon bessere Ideen.. Der erste Teil war eine Katastrophe, mich hats so bloed hinghaut, dass ich haengengeblieben bin und mir einen halben Fingernagel abgerissen hat... Dann is es aber gangn, bin froh, dass das Bike von meinem Dad Scheibenbremsen hat...
> 
> ...



UND ?? Bekommst du dein neues Bike ?


----------



## emvau (5. Mai 2011)

und...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (5. Mai 2011)

verschollen...?


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2011)

noch unterwegs...?


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

jaja, 
so sind sie, die frauen. 
 
aus dem auge, aus dem sinn.


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

kaum haben sie bekommen, was sie wollen, schon lassen sie einen links liegen, 
man wird ignoriert, noch nicht einmal eine antwort ist man wert, 
kein anruf, keine postkarte, einfach weiter im text und morgen dann wieder was neues. 
dass man sich geöffnet hat, vertraulichkeiten ausgetauscht hat und sich auf diese art verletzlich gemacht hat, wird einfach übersehen. 

ich halte das nicht mehr aus. 

ihr wollt ja nur meinen körper. 
ich fühle mich so benutzt, so dreckig.

oder war das nur ein spiel?


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2011)

*warum nur? 

und warum immer ich? 



ICH HABE AUCH GEFÜHLE!*


----------



## swend (5. Mai 2011)

... hat soviel Spass gemacht, da fährt sie heute die Runde nochmal mit dem eigenen bike ...


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> *warum nur?
> 
> und warum immer ich?
> 
> ...


----------



## Freaky_Styley (5. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend lag doch mehr Schnee als vermutet. Mist.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2011)

...hmmm - wohl eher ein Transalpopfer, ansonsten hätte sie sich doch arg verfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (5. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> kaum haben sie bekommen, was sie wollen, schon lassen sie einen links liegen,
> man wird ignoriert, noch nicht einmal eine antwort ist man wert,
> kein anruf, keine postkarte, einfach weiter im text und morgen dann wieder was neues.
> dass man sich geöffnet hat, vertraulichkeiten ausgetauscht hat und sich auf diese art verletzlich gemacht hat, wird einfach übersehen.
> ...


dabei sind wir keine Jungs für eine Nacht... wir halten ja nicht mal 30 Minuten durch


----------



## Mitglied (5. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile müßtest Du die paar Meter vom Bett zum Rechner doch schon wieder schaffen?!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich ist sie, weil die Asphaltstraße doch so einfach war, direkt von pregasina runter über riva und torbole/nago den altissimo hochgeschossen..?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (5. Mai 2011)

evtl hat sie sich bei der abfahrt alle finger gebrochen und kann deshalb nicht schreiben ! In dem fall gute besserung !


----------



## wogru (5. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ist sie aber auch mit Daddy gleich shoppen gegangen und hat noch kein Bike in rosa gefunden. Da kann die Suche schon mal länger dauern ;-)


----------



## knuuth (5. Mai 2011)

...oder sie hat Riva zum Shoppen entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (5. Mai 2011)

knuuth schrieb:


> ...oder sie hat Riva zum Shoppen entdeckt...



... und ist gar nie nicht erst los? DAS könnte es sei. :-D


----------



## Mr.Beasto (5. Mai 2011)

vielleicht isse auch nach Mailand ! Schuhe kaufen .... das kann dauern


----------



## Fette Qualle (6. Mai 2011)

ich glaub ich hab sie heut früh in Innsbruck gesehen


----------



## emvau (6. Mai 2011)

Frauen und Karten lesen... Mist! Daran haben wir gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## knuuth (6. Mai 2011)

... ich hoffe, ihr habt in eurer Tour Beschreibung auch darauf geachtet, dass man dabei nirgends an einer Shopping Gelegenheit vorbei kommt. Ok,  Pieve di Ledro ist ja ein schönes Örtchen am Ledrosee. Und da gemütlich Shoppen, ein leckeren Latte Macchiato trinken und die Sonne genießen.... Aber so lange?

Oder aber, sie hat sich oben im Tunnel verlaufen....

Pregasina, denke ich, scheidet in Sachen Shopping doch aus? Oder?


----------



## Athabaske (6. Mai 2011)

Warum denken alle, sie ist ein Mädchen, also geht sie gerne shoppen?

Es könnte doch genauso sein, dass sie gar nicht mehr herunter will vom Rad und gleich einen AlpenX nach Norden angehängt hat, momentan irgendwo im Funkloch der Bergamasker Alpen radelt und dann nach der Tour das raponierte Bike ihres Vaters gegen das versprochene neue tauschen wird.

Denkbar wäre es doch?

Es könnte aber genauso sein, dass auch hier mal wieder ein Troll tätig war und nur für Clicks und für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt hat. Man könnte in diesem Forum schon manchmal fast glauben, dass es da ein spezielles Troll-Skript gibt, das für Datenverkehr sorgt...


----------



## akeem (6. Mai 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es könnte aber genauso sein, dass auch hier mal wieder ein Troll tätig war und nur für Clicks und für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt hat. Man könnte in diesem Forum schon manchmal fast glauben, dass es da ein spezielles Troll-Skript gibt, das für Datenverkehr sorgt...



Bist Du Verschwörungstheoretiker?


----------



## Athabaske (6. Mai 2011)

akeem schrieb:


> Bist Du Verschwörungstheoretiker?


..nope - Praktiker!


----------



## dede (6. Mai 2011)

Pratiker ("20% auf alles") oder Pragmatiker???


----------



## Athabaske (6. Mai 2011)

Verschwörungspraktiker und damit Prakmatiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (7. Mai 2011)

und?? hat sie es nun geschafft??? keine antwort mehr ist ja voll bescheiden...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. Mai 2011)

Pffff - finde ich auch. Bin die ganze Woche da rumgedüst, aber hab sie nicht gesehen...


----------



## AndreaK (8. Mai 2011)

Wooouwww... Sorry fürs Wartenlassen.. Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach, dass wir dort kein Internet hatten.. (hab den Beitrag aus einem Internetcafe in Malcesine verfasst, wo ich nicht mehr vorbeigekommen bin....)
 Ich habs geschafft! 
Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bei km 8.3 der Asphaltauffahrt geheult habe.. 
Hinten runter Richtung Passo Nota hats mich im Schotter einmal aufghaut, also downhill hab ich noch einiges zu lernen... Nachdem es aber relativ spät war, bin ich nicht den Rochetta gefahren, sondern vorher links wieder zum Lago di Ledro... Bei der Ponale Straße wars dann schon stockdunkel, aber was solls 

Danke für alle Tipps und Motivationen hier, jetzt gehts mal ans Aussuchen, was das neue Bike angeht


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2011)

allerdings:


----------



## traveller23 (9. Mai 2011)

Bravo.


----------



## wogru (9. Mai 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> Wooouwww... Sorry fürs Wartenlassen.. Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach, dass wir dort kein Internet hatten.. (hab den Beitrag aus einem Internetcafe in Malcesine verfasst, wo ich nicht mehr vorbeigekommen bin....)
> Ich habs geschafft!
> Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bei km 8.3 der Asphaltauffahrt geheult habe..
> Hinten runter Richtung Passo Nota hats mich im Schotter einmal aufghaut, also downhill hab ich noch einiges zu lernen... Nachdem es aber relativ spät war, bin ich nicht den Rochetta gefahren, sondern vorher links wieder zum Lago di Ledro... Bei der Ponale Straße wars dann schon stockdunkel, aber was solls
> ...



Also noch einmal, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike !! Wir haben nie daran gezweifelt das du es nicht schaffen würdest.


----------



## emvau (9. Mai 2011)

Basst! Gratulation!

Dein Vater beharrt auch nicht auf Pregasina...? Fair!

Was ist denn das Budget, wenn man fragen darf? Dann helfen wir dir auch beim Radel aussuchen.


----------



## Tom33 (9. Mai 2011)

@ AndreaK, ich hätte gerne den Fluch gehört als es Dich aufghaut hat (Du sprichst doch bayrisch, oder?). Glücklicherweise ist nix passiert und auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## haertsfeldbub (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Andrea,

freue mich riesig, daß Du es geschafft hast. 

Meine Frau hat auch mitgezittert und wollte immer den Stand der Dinge wissen ;-)

Finde ich übrigens gut, daß Dein Vater auf Pregasina als Abfahrts-Zwischenort verzichtet hat. Wenn's Dich schon auf der Abfahrt zum Nota geschlaucht hat, wäre die Strecke über den Rocchetta garantiert kein Spaß gewesen...

Bist Du über Bocca dei Fortini zum Ledrosee runter?

Auf alle Fälle RESPEKT und Gratulation zum neuen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (9. Mai 2011)

Gratulation!!!!

Und jetzt Pics. 

Und danach ab zur Kaufberatung.


----------



## Freaky_Styley (9. Mai 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> ich mach eines wenn ich oben bin und stells dann rein





Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und wo bleiben die Bilder. 

Und in Österreich hast du ja genug Möglichkeiten, mit deinem neuen Bike zu trainieren.


----------



## AndreaK (10. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Tada!






=) also ich sprech nicht bayrisch, sondern ösi deutsch =) hat aber dem Fluchen nichts abgetan...
Bin grad dabei herauszufinden, wo es die ganzen Bikerrouten in Ö gibt.. Aber jetzt brauch ich mal ein Bike.. Werd ein neues Topic in der Kaufberatung eröffnen...

LG


----------



## AndreaK (10. Mai 2011)

ok. bei mir ladet er das Bild net rein =( das is jedenfalls der Link: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/691/img0260la.jpg/


----------



## Tom33 (10. Mai 2011)

Da ist aber jemand noch gut drauf 

An diesem Punkt stand ich auch schon, ohne Wasser und etwas zu knabbern - allerdings ist ja da das meiste geschafft.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreaK (11. Mai 2011)

So.. ich hab kein neues Thema in der Kaufberatung erstellt, nachdem mein Dad schon ein Bike gekauft hat...

Cube AMS WLS Pro 2010 

jetzt gehts ans Trainiern


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Mai 2011)

AndreaK schrieb:


> So.. ich hab kein neues Thema in der Kaufberatung erstellt, nachdem mein Dad schon ein Bike gekauft hat...
> 
> Cube AMS WLS Pro 2010
> 
> jetzt gehts ans Trainiern



gratuliere!
des hast dir verdient


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. August 2011)

hallo

meine freundin und ich plannen 1 woche gardasee in torbole oder riva

mir ist es egal wo ich wohne aber meine freundin will ruhe viele bäume  ein pool kurz gesagt am liebsten wäre es ihr bei einer alten italienerin  mit oliven heinen und kleinem pool so eine art romantik am see aber  nicht weit weg vom see

nun meine frage gibts sowas ähnliches nicht über 50 euro am tag

torbole oder riva

danke für die tipps


----------



## cxfahrer (28. August 2011)

es gibt noch mehr gardaseefreds wo man die gleiche blöde frage stellen kann.


----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> es gibt noch mehr gardaseefreds wo man die gleiche blöde frage stellen kann.


----------

